# changing her name!!



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

hi every1 i have decided to change lily's name lily does not fit her and i have realized i haven't ever called her that ever. i usually call her things like pumpkin, *pinchita*, lol i am part spanish so my mom calls her that, it means pokey or pinchy so it kinda stuck to me no 1 rlly knows her name exept my family so its no difference changing her name

i usually get mad (not m ad but kinda like why??/ u know) when some one keeps changing names of there pet, but lily is my baby and she deserves a name that fits her i have had her 4 about 3 months so its no biggy last time i went to the vet i told them her name was pinchita which IS her nickname i always call her that i do want one final name (i am making my own homemade birth certificate)!!!  i'm weird like that so any help with names ???
i hope people dont get mad, hope they understand, i know I get a little upset when people change names alll the time cuz they have already called their pet that but most of my friends dont know i have a hedgie anyway so ....
PINCHITA WILL always b her nickname/name just that no1 can pronounce it no1 i know any way....the people who had her b4 did not name her as she was not their pet,pet just something tto make money out of so....i hope people understand  

Zoe


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Make Pinchita her middle name and then call her whatever you want but it is best to be consistent. If you have never called her Lily then she would not know it.

I don't often change names but there have been a couple of rescues that I have. I had a gal come in named Sonic. I quickly changed it to Sonia. A boy who was thought to be a girl and named JoJo, became Joey. I also have kept names that I absolutely hated simply because the hedgehog was older and had had that name their whole life.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I think Pinchita is adorable, why not just call her that?

I find with pets it doesn't matter what their "real" name is...just what you call them and what they learn to respond to.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

u know, i think ur all right i rlly like pinchita, and i think that will b her name cuz most importantly thats wut i have called her and i am pretty sure she gets that now  
u guys dont think its that wierd right anyway i think its adorable  
thnx
ZOE


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

We adopted a dog that the previous owners had renamed Arlo. He responded to it, I debated changing it, but it just really suits him. I cannot imagine him as his previous name (Al) and although I wasn't thrilled about the name Arlo it just stuck.

Riley, my brown hedgehog, was previously named Vino. Which, for some reason, I just could not accept. I didn't like the name Riley either, my daughter named him. Really didn't like it. Now it has become him, heart and soul. I don't understand it, but that is his true name in my heart.

I don't know what Whyte's name was and I've decided not to inquire about it. I named him Whyte Darkness after a book with that title (but I changed the I in white to a Y). He is an albino and I like the silliness of naming him white. Loved the book, love him. 

Names matter in our hearts, I'm not so sure our animals care as long as we love them.


----------

